# Tal vez o talvez



## Lems

Yo siempre usé talvez, pero veo diversas veces tal vez;

En el diccionario de la RAE solo consta talvez. ¿Tal vez es común en México o América Latina?  

Saludos brasileños

Lems

________________________
Gracias por sus correcciones.
I appreciate any correction.


----------



## Hazel

Hola! Yo siempre he visto "tal vez", separado.


----------



## Artrella

Lems said:
			
		

> Yo siempre usé talvez, pero veo diversas veces tal vez;
> 
> En el diccionario de la RAE solo consta talvez. ¿Tal vez es común en México o América Latina?
> 
> Saludos brasileños
> 
> Lems
> 
> ________________________
> Gracias por sus correcciones.
> I appreciate any correction.




Lems, fijate en el diccionario RAE en "vez".  Allí vas a ver que se puede escribir por separado.  Tal vez= Talvez= quizás=quizá.  Cariños, Art


----------



## Tormenta

Lems said:
			
		

> Yo siempre usé talvez, pero veo diversas veces tal vez;
> 
> En el diccionario de la RAE solo consta talvez. ¿Tal vez es común en México o América Latina?
> 
> Saludos brasileños
> 
> Lems
> 
> ________________________
> Gracias por sus correcciones.
> I appreciate any correction.




Sí, se puede escribir separado.  Creo que en América Latina "tal vez" es más común que "talvez"

Tormenta


----------



## Andrew

Estimado Lems

La forma más usada en Latinoamérica es "Tal Vez", incluso te comento que si lo escribes así "talvez", muchas persona te diran que estas errado.

Atentamente
Andrew


----------



## Lems

Artrella said:
			
		

> Lems, fijate en el diccionario RAE en "vez".  Allí vas a ver que se puede escribir por separado.  Tal vez= Talvez= quizás=quizá.  Cariños, Art



¿Pero cual forma es más usada en Argentina, *Art*?

Beijo

Lems


----------



## Andrew

En Argentina, se usa de la siguiente manera: "Tal Vez"

Atentamente
Andrew


----------



## esance

Hello,

Nunca había visto tal vez junto y diría que no es correcto. Alguien lo ha visto en algún diccinario junto??


----------



## Lems

esance said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Nunca había visto tal vez junto y diría que no es correcto. Alguien lo ha visto en algún diccinario junto??



En el RAE, *Esance*. Creo que es LA autoridad, ¿verdad?  

Saludos 

Lems


________________________
Gracias por sus correcciones.
I appreciate any correction.


----------



## Lems

Incluso, si buscas tal vez, no lo encuentras...


----------



## Artrella

Lems said:
			
		

> ¿Pero cual forma es más usada en Argentina, *Art*?
> 
> Beijo
> 
> Lems


  Nosotros usamos "tal vez".  Te digo más, nunca antes había visto "talvez" hasta que vos lo mencionaste.  Por ello corrí hacia la RAE y allí lo ví, pero no contenta con esta palabrita dije "no puede ser que haya estado todo este tiempo en este error!!!!" así que apareció "tal vez" en la definición de la palabra "vez".  Otro beso para vos, Art... (beijo=beso????)


----------



## garryknight

Andrew said:
			
		

> En Argentina, se usa de la siguiente manera: "Tal Vez"


 ¿Con mayúsculas? ¡Vaya!


----------



## Artrella

garryknight said:
			
		

> ¿Con mayúsculas? ¡Vaya!





Noooooo!!!! Art


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Yo también siempre lo he visto separado tal vez.  Saludos,


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Siempre he usado tal vez... si veo talvez pensaría en un "typo" y decirlo todo junto me sonaría mal, como que no tiene el énfasis de siempre. Me sonaría como "tálves"  o como "táles"


----------



## Soy Yo

Creo que "tal vez" y "talvez" se pronuncian igual. Sólo si termina en "s" lo pronunciarías así: "tálves" (y claro está, NO termina en "s".  (Yo siempre uso "tal vez" también.)


----------



## perrodelmal

En Latinoamérica se utiliza 'tal vez', eso de 'talves' jamás lo he visto. Es más, en México si un estudiante lo escribe así seguro lo reprueban en ortografía.


----------



## Pilusanto

Y que clase de palabra es? talves lo escribiste junto y tal vez, separado, entonces son dos palabras, como se analiza sintacticamente?
Gracias


----------



## gisele73

Siempre he tenifdo la misma duda entre "tal vez" y "talvez", la verdad es que croe que en el Perú no lo usamos mucho en el lenguaje hablado, pero sí en el escrito y lo he visto d elas dos formas. 

He buscado en la RAE y sólo figura "talvez", también busqué en "vez" porque alguien dijo que ahí figuraba "tal vez" separado, pero no lo encontré. 

Al parecer la única forma correcta de escribirlo es "talvez". Aunque todavía tengo dudas.

Saludos


----------



## Ilmo

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Siempre he tenifdo la misma duda entre "tal vez" y "talvez", la verdad es que croe que en el Perú no lo usamos mucho en el lenguaje hablado, pero sí en el escrito y lo he visto d elas dos formas.
> 
> He buscado en la RAE y sólo figura "talvez", también busqué en "vez" porque alguien dijo que ahí figuraba "tal vez" separado, pero no lo encontré.
> 
> Al parecer la única forma correcta de escribirlo es "talvez". Aunque todavía tengo dudas.
> 
> Saludos


 
Tengo la diccionario esencial santillana de la lengua española. Sólo reconoce "tal vez". Lo mismo ocurre con El diccionario de uso del español de América y España VOX. Asimismo otros diccionarios que tengo a mi disposición sólo tienen "tal vez", o en la entrada de "tal" o en la entrada de "vez".
Ya antes me he dado cuenta que DRAE no es muy capaz de encontrar idiomas de dos o más palabras. Tampoco nunca he visto "talvez" escrito como una palabra. 
Justamente miré en DRAE. Encontré esto en la entrada "vez": Sí que hay también la entrada "talvez" pero está marcada como americanismo.

*tal *~*.**1.* loc. adv. *quizá.**2.* loc. adv. *tal cual vez.*


----------



## Pilusanto

Pilusanto said:
			
		

> Y que clase de palabra es? talves lo escribiste junto y tal vez, separado, entonces son dos palabras, como se analiza sintacticamente?
> Gracias


 
Alguien sabe que clase de palabra es?
No es un adverbio, ni un adjetivo, ni un sustantivo...menos y un verbo, entonces?


----------



## Ilmo

Pilusanto said:
			
		

> Alguien sabe que clase de palabra es?
> No es un adverbio, ni un adjetivo, ni un sustantivo...menos y un verbo, entonces?


 
Al menos DRAE opina que es un adverbio.
Mira mi precedente post.
A propósito, en la escuela, en las clases de la lengua materna, aprendí que si una palabra no es sustantivo, adjetivo, verbo, pronombre, numeral o conjununción, tiene que ser un adverbio. ¿Por qué opinas que no es un adverbio?


----------



## Tomby

En España se usa "tal vez". En el diccionario de a Real Academia aparece "talvez", por tanto podemos usar dicho adverbio sin ningún problema, aunque en mi opinión creo que está algo desfasado.
En un documento actual de la Universidad de Salamanca dice: _¡*Tal vez* sea una buena idea dejar de fumar!_
_Saludos._


----------



## silvia barbero

Nunca se escribe junto, siempre separado. Si lo escribes junto es una incrrección y una falta de ortografía.
Tal vez= quizás + vocal   "quizás escampará"
Tal vez= quizá + consonante "quizá lloverá"

Espero que te ayude.


----------



## gisele73

silvia barbero said:
			
		

> Nunca se escribe junto, siempre separado. Si lo escribes junto es una incrrección y una falta de ortografía.
> Tal vez= quizás + vocal   "quizás escampará"
> Tal vez= quizá + consonante "quizá lloverá"
> 
> Espero que te ayude.



No, no es incorrecto, está en el diccionario de la RAE, y parece que sólo admite escribirlo junto.


----------



## gisele73

Ilmo said:
			
		

> Tengo la diccionario esencial santillana de la lengua española. Sólo reconoce "tal vez". Lo mismo ocurre con El diccionario de uso del español de América y España VOX. Asimismo otros diccionarios que tengo a mi disposición sólo tienen "tal vez", o en la entrada de "tal" o en la entrada de "vez".
> Ya antes me he dado cuenta que DRAE no es muy capaz de encontrar idiomas de dos o más palabras. Tampoco nunca he visto "talvez" escrito como una palabra.
> Justamente miré en DRAE. Encontré esto en la entrada "vez": Sí que hay también la entrada "talvez" pero está marcada como americanismo.
> 
> *tal *~*.**1.* loc. adv. *quizá.**2.* loc. adv. *tal cual vez.*



Hola Ilmo,

Entonces en los diccionarios que has consultado aparece "tal vez", separado...qué extraño que en la RAE figure precisamente lo contrario...ya me confundí  

Lo de "tal cual vez" no es lo mismo que "tal vez/talvez".


----------



## Ilmo

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Hola Ilmo,
> 
> Entonces en los diccionarios que has consultado aparece "tal vez", separado...qué extraño que en la RAE figure precisamente lo contrario...ya me confundí
> 
> Lo de "tal cual vez" no es lo mismo que "tal vez/talvez".


 
Gisele, lee el DRAE más cuidadosamente.
Como escribí, DRAE opina que "talvez" escrita en una palabra es un americanismo y el modo normal de escribirlo es dos palabras separadas. Debes buscarla en la entrada "vez". Por cierto, "tal cual vez" es otra cosa, pero estaba en el mismo punto que "tal vez", o, en efecto, no escriben la palabra "tal" del todo sino la sustituyen con la "tilde"


----------



## gisele73

Ilmo said:
			
		

> Gisele, lee el DRAE más cuidadosamente.
> Como escribí, DRAE opina que "talvez" escrita en una palabra es un americanismo y el modo normal de escribirlo es dos palabras separadas. Debes buscarla en la entrada "vez". Por cierto, "tal cual vez" es otra cosa, pero estaba en el mismo punto que "tal vez", o, en efecto, no escriben la palabra "tal" del todo sino la sustituyen con la "tilde"



¿Dónde en el DRAE dice que la forma correcta de escribirlo es en dos palabras?...no lo encuentro...


----------



## Ilmo

gisele73 said:
			
		

> ¿Dónde en el DRAE dice que la forma correcta de escribirlo es en dos palabras?...no lo encuentro...


 
Busca la entrada "vez" y lee el artículo entero. Entonces encuentrarás la línea:
*tal *~*.**1.* loc. adv. *quizá.*

Puesto que no hay ninguna nota que fuera "americanismo" o "coloquial" etc. significa que es la manera normal de escribir la expresión.
La pequena "onda" sustituye allí la palabra "vez" pues creen que así ahorran un poco de tinta.


----------



## gisele73

Ilmo said:
			
		

> Busca la entrada "vez" y lee el artículo entero. Entonces encuentrarás la línea:
> *tal *~*.**1.* loc. adv. *quizá.*
> 
> Puesto que no hay ninguna nota que fuera "americanismo" o "coloquial" etc. significa que es la manera normal de escribir la expresión.
> La pequena "onda" sustituye allí la palabra "vez" pues creen que así ahorran un poco de tinta.



Muchas gracias Ilmo 
Sí había visto esa entrada, pero no sabía que "~" reemplazaba la palabra "vez".

Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## ailama

Yo no sabía que "talvez" existiera. Siempre he visto "tal vez".

_... y así me lo aprendí yo. _


----------



## Lanoba

Las dos formas, tal vez y talvez son correctas; sin embargo, tal vez equivale a "esa ocasión". Talvez equivale a "quizás". Es por ello que las dos formas aparecen en los diccionarios citados. Con respecto a la cita que hace la Universidad española, solamente comento que "equivocarse es de humanos; rectificar es de sabios". Espero que esto ayude.


----------



## Kangy

Acá en Argentina también usamos mucho "capaz (que)" y "por ahí".

Capaz que llueva mañana.
Por ahí llueva mañana.
Tal vez llueva mañana.

Pero me estoy dando cuenta de que no sólo los usamos con el subjuntivo, sino que las siguientes oraciones me resultan familiares:

Capaz que lluev*e* mañana.
Por ahí lluev*e* mañana.


----------



## Soy Yo

Ilmo said:


> Busca la entrada "vez" y lee el artículo entero. Entonces encuentrarás la línea:
> *tal *~*.**1.* loc. adv. *quizá.*
> 
> Puesto que no hay ninguna nota que fuera "americanismo" o "coloquial" etc. significa que es la manera normal de escribir la expresión.
> La pequena "onda" sustituye allí la palabra "vez" pues creen que así ahorran un poco de tinta.


 
Muy interesante todo esto. Yo siempre pensé que la única manera de escribir este "vocablo" era "tal vez"...dos palabras, y habría dicho que "talvez" es un error. Pero ahora estoy convencido de que "tal vez"= quizá y "talvez" = quizá.

Gracias a todos por señalar dónde encontrar las dos posibilidades en el DRAE.


----------



## Don Borinqueno

siempre he escrito "tal vez"


----------



## Jellby

A pesar de lo que dice el DRAE, el DPD tiene prioridad:

*tal.*
6. *tal vez*. ‘Quizá, acaso’: «_Tal vez lo soñé, tal vez vi sólo lo que quería ver_». En América se emplea ocasionalmente la grafía simple _talvez_, aún no asentada en la norma culta.


----------



## Soy Yo

No comprendo esto de que el DPD tiene "prioridad".


----------



## Jellby

Soy Yo said:


> No comprendo esto de que el DPD tiene "prioridad".



La edición actual del DPD, al ser de publicación más reciente que la última del DRAE, tiene preferencia sobre éste cuando haya contradicción. Aparte de que el DPD da muchos más detalles y matices.

No me lo invento yo, es lo han contestado de la RAE alguna vez que he preguntado.


----------



## Soy Yo

Gracias! Así que para saber a ciencia cierta hay que consultar los dos diccionarios.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo nunca había visto talvez, siempre tal vez. Como muchos, hubiera pensado que es un error; y por lo que dice Jellby, lo es.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, no parece un error a secas, sino una forma "menos culta", simplemente.


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Siempre conocí la expresión tal vez, justo iba a decir que la otra forma estaba errada, pero gracias por saber algo más hoy día.  Saludos,


----------



## ryba

xeneize said:


> Bueno, no parece un error a secas, sino una forma "menos culta", simplemente.



Pues, al parecer la sacrosanta RAE mandó fruta. O tal vez el DRAE recoje las formas "menos cultas", como "ay" por "ahí", "haber" por "a ver" y las tacha de americanismos, jajaja.

En portugués se escribe junto, _talvez_, capaz sea por eso que la RAE dijo que es un americanismo (por Brasil).


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Lems said:


> En el RAE, *Esance*. Creo que es LA autoridad, ¿verdad?


La _autoridad_ no lo recomienda.

*tal*. 

*6.* *tal vez.* ‘Quizá, acaso’: _«Tal vez lo soñé, tal vez vi sólo lo que quería ver»_ (Delgado _Mirada_ [Esp. 1995]). En América se emplea ocasionalmente la grafía simple _talvez,_ aún no asentada en la norma culta.




Lems said:


> Incluso, si buscas tal vez, no lo encuentras...


Sí, sí se encuentra:

*tal **~**[vez].* * 1.     * loc. adv. *quizá.*
* 2.     * loc. adv. *tal cual vez.*



RAE.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Lanoba said:


> Las dos formas, tal vez y talvez son correctas; sin embargo, tal vez equivale a "esa ocasión". Talvez equivale a "quizás". Es por ello que las dos formas aparecen en los diccionarios citados.


No.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

ryba said:


> Pues, al parecer la sacrosanta RAE mandó fruta. O tal vez el DRAE recoje las formas "menos cultas", como "ay" por "ahí", "haber" por "a ver" y las tacha de americanismos, jajaja.
> 
> En portugués se escribe junto, _talvez_, capaz sea por eso que la RAE dijo que es un americanismo (por Brasil).


El DRAE recoge muchas palabras de diverso uso, como debe ser. Por ejemplo:

*asín**.*
 (De _así_, con la _n_ de otras partículas).
* 1.     * adv. m. vulg. *así.*



*asina**.*
 (De _asín_).
* 1.     * adv. m. vulg. *así.*



Que esté en el diccionario no significa automáticamente que sea correcto: Hay, por ejemplo, usos vulgares. También los hay coloquiales, regionales, etc.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## vanillie

tal vez...nunca vi talvez/talves junto


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, para encontrarlo, verlo, mirarlo, lo que queremos, y darse cuenta de que existe y no es considerado incorrecto, por lo menos por el diccionario, basta con mirar el Rae 


*talvez**.*

*1. *adv. duda_ Am._ *quizá.*


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Está ahí nomás. Y no es tachado de "vulgar" ni de "inculto". Simplemente aparece como americanismo.
Lo curioso es que al parecer no se usa en ninguna parte específica de América. Yo no lo vi nunca.
Sin embargo, está. Así que, cualquier duda, *talvez* habría que planteársela a la Rae


----------



## xGeorx

jajajaja.... menos mal que la pregunta era si se escribe talvez o talves y no talvez o tal vez.

bueno aqui por lo menos (en Chile) se usa el talvés, de todas formas hasta los profesores no saben cual es la respuesta. 
Creo que tal vez o talvez no significan lo mismo que talvés, ya que, para mi "tal vez" quiere decir por ejemplo : _tal vez que estuvimo juntos en el parque_, se puede sustituir por (o quiere decir) _esa ocasión que estuvimos juntos en el parque _(lo digo porque tal es un pronombre indeterminado)
ahora... talvez es una palabra compuesta y no sabría decir si es posible que cambie su significado (sininonimo de tal vez: esa ocasión, no concordando con lo que he leido en los demás comentarios ya que se ve claramente que se esta hablando de un sinónimo de quizás)
Para mi talvés es el más apropiado porque no se tomaría como una palabra compuesta en sentido literal (tal ves) si no como una expresión que equivaldría a: alguna posibilidad 

bueno *talvés* me equivoque o talvés estos parónimos se refieran a lo mismo pero que a medida que se fueron adoptando las características propias de la lengua castellana en los diferentes países de hispanoamérica se obtuvieron estas variantes a partir de una sola palabra.


----------



## Mangato

Ignoraba que en castellano se pudiera escribir talvez, en cambio si conocía que en portugués se escribía siempre como única palabra.


----------



## Sheriff

En el Diccionario Panhispánico se despeja la duda. Si buscan en TAL, en la sexta acepción dice:

*6.* *tal vez.* ‘Quizá, acaso’: _«Tal vez lo soñé, tal vez vi sólo lo que quería ver»_ (Delgado _Mirada_ [Esp. 1995]). En América se emplea ocasionalmente la grafía simple _tal__vez,_ aún no asentada en la norma culta.


Saludos,


----------



## Nippur

Como ejemplo del uso de "talvez", copio una parte del inmortal poema de César vallejo, Los Heraldos Negros (1918):

Son pocos; pero son... Abren zanjas oscuras
en el rostro más fiero y en el lomo más fuerte.
Serán talvez los potros de bárbaros atilas;
o los heraldos negros que nos manda la Muerte.

Talvez no sea tan importante como para aceptarlo en el uso culto de la lengua, aunque talvez eso tampoco importe demasiado.


----------



## assv

Talvez – adverbio
Tal vez – locución adverbial


Las locuciones son las unidades fraseológicas del sistema de la lengua, llamadas también “modismos”, “frases hechas”, “expresiones fijas”, etc.

Las locuciones adverbiales comparten una serie de características de las cuales la más importante, probablemente, sea que se trata de expresiones que desempeñan la función del adverbio. Modifican a un verbo, a un adjetivo o a un otro adverbio. También pueden actuar como complemento de una oración. Gran parte de las locuciones adverbiales son sintagmas prepositivos. Son expresiones que en la mayoría de los casos se han lexicalizado , con lo cual no responden a las reglas gramaticales (concordancia, acentuación, género, número, etc.). En consecuencia , cuando están formadas por varios componentes, carecen de independencia por lo que únicamente tienen sentido y funcionan en conjunto. Por eso es tan difícil traducirlas a otros idiomas. Este grupo de locuciones es bastante abundante e incluye unidades de distinta complejidad sintáctica.


----------



## assv

Por cierto "talvés" no existe.


----------



## Lamemoor

gisele73 said:


> Siempre he tenifdo la misma duda entre "tal vez" y "talvez", la verdad es que croe que en el Perú no lo usamos mucho en el lenguaje hablado, pero sí en el escrito y lo he visto d elas dos formas.
> 
> He buscado en la RAE y sólo figura "talvez", también busqué en "vez" porque alguien dijo que ahí figuraba "tal vez" separado, pero no lo encontré.
> 
> Al parecer la única forma correcta de escribirlo es "talvez". Aunque todavía tengo dudas.
> 
> Saludos


 

De casualidad llegue a este hilo y envío esto del diccionario de dudas de la RAE. En lo que a mi respecta, primera vez que veo talvez todo junto.

*.* *tal vez.* ‘Quizá, acaso’: _«Tal vez lo soñé, tal vez vi sólo lo que quería ver»_ (Delgado _Mirada_ [Esp. 1995]). En América se emplea ocasionalmente la grafía simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_talvez,_ aún no asentada en la norma culta.

Saludos,

L.


----------



## Hernan Pons

Creo que es más estándar y más evolucionado el uso de 'talvez', ya que es un adverbio creado de la frase 'tal vez', como en el inglés 'may be' originó 'maybe'.
Además, la frase 'tal vez' puede significar 'tal ocasión', razón de más para defender el uso de la monolexía.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Hernan Pons said:


> Creo que es más estándar y más evolucionado el uso de 'talvez', ya que es un adverbio creado de la frase 'tal vez', como en el inglés 'may be' originó 'maybe'.
> Además, la frase 'tal vez' puede significar 'tal ocasión', razón de más para defender el uso de la monolexía.


La grafía "talvez" no es que tal vez sea incorrecta, es que lo es. De estándar tiene poco, porque se emplea solo en América y, además, ocasionalmente. Defender "talvez", de momento no es defender la _monolexía (sic)_ sino la dislexia .


----------



## ErOtto

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> La grafía "talvez" no es que tal vez sea incorrecta, es que lo es.


 
O talvez te equivoques... o si estás en lo correcto, tal vez se equivoque el DRAE. 

No, en serio. Las dos formas son correctas. La primera allende y la segunda aquende.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

ErOtto said:


> O talvez te equivoques... o si estás en lo correcto, tal vez se equivoque el DRAE.
> 
> No, en serio. Las dos formas son correctas. La primera allende y la segunda aquende.
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


No estoy de acuerdo:

*6.* *tal vez.* ‘Quizá, acaso’: _«Tal vez lo soñé, tal vez vi sólo lo que quería ver»_ (Delgado _Mirada_ [Esp. 1995]). En América se emplea ocasionalmente la grafía simple _talvez,_ aún no asentada en la norma culta.
DPD


----------



## elsereno

Este hilo es de mis preferidos.. 
Veo que nunca se pusieron de acuerdo. Para algunos sigue siendo "tal vez" y para otros "talvez"
Creo que escribirlo todo junto es menos ambiguo. Después de todo, "talvez" es sinónimo intrínseco de quizá, pero "tal vez" podría expresar otros significados... 

Cito:
_«Tal vez lo soñé, tal vez vi sólo lo que quería ver»_ (Delgado _Mirada_ [Esp. 1995]).
Esta frase es un tanto ambigua a mi parecer, podría expresar "duda" (Quizá lo soñe, quizá _vi sólo lo que quería ver_...) Pero tambien podría expresar algo similar a: "Aquélla vez lo soñe, aquélla vez vi sólo lo que quería ver"

Por lo tanto, redondeando, debería usarse "talvez" si lo que se busca es un sinónimo de "quizá" y no otra cosa...

Por cierto, es la primera vez que escribo. 
Saludos a todos


----------



## Ynez

elsereno said:


> Este hilo es de mis preferidos..
> Veo que nunca se pusieron de acuerdo. Para algunos sigue siendo "tal vez" y para otros "talvez"
> Creo que escribirlo todo junto es menos ambiguo. Después de todo, "talvez" es sinónimo intrínseco de quizá, pero "tal vez" podría expresar otros significados...
> 
> Cito:
> _«Tal vez lo soñé, tal vez vi sólo lo que quería ver»_ (Delgado _Mirada_ [Esp. 1995]).
> Esta frase es un tanto ambigua a mi parecer, podría expresar "duda" (Quizá lo soñe, quizá _vi sólo lo que quería ver_...) Pero tambien podría expresar algo similar a: "Aquélla vez lo soñe, aquélla vez vi sólo lo que quería ver"
> 
> Por lo tanto, redondeando, debería usarse "talvez" si lo que se busca es un sinónimo de "quizá" y no otra cosa...
> 
> Por cierto, es la primera vez que escribo.
> Saludos a todos



Para mí lo normal es "tal vez" con el significado de "quizás", pero estoy de acuerdo contigo en que sería mejor si fuera "talvez" para evitar la posible ambigüedad.

Aunque en el lenguaje hablado, la ambigüedad sería la misma...pero bueno, ahí siempre tenemos el contexto y la entonación. 

¿Eres de Chile, elsereno? Hasta ahora solo los chilenos han dicho que diferencien entre un uso y otro. La verdad es que en España ya no es muy normal decir "tal vez" con el significado de "en aquella ocasión", pero sería posible.


----------



## elsereno

Hola..

Soy de Argentina. Aquí se usa "tal vez" en la mayoría de los casos (creo.. ) 
De todas maneras, al menos cuando yo escribo, si lo que busco es un sinónimo de quizá escribo "talvez"

No creo que sea bueno insinuar una ambigüedad, o que una frase se preste a tal cosa, si no es necesario.
Creo que en poesía sería aceptable, y de hecho es una recurso muy usado, pero en otro tipo de lectura no creo este bien..

Bueno saludos.. Esta es solo mi opinión amigos

Edit: 
No me salía la diéresis


----------



## Popescu

Es verdad que hay ambigüedad, lo que pasa es que ese uso en España del "tal vez" es residual, por lo que yo creo que en este caso los del cono sur tenéis razón, se debería _obligar_ a escribir "*talvez"*.


----------



## Naticruz

*6.* *tal vez.* ‘Quizá, acaso’: _«Tal vez lo soñé, tal vez vi sólo lo que quería ver»_ (Delgado _Mirada_ [Esp. 1995]). En América se emplea ocasionalmente la grafía simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_talvez,_ aún no asentada en la norma culta.

Esto es lo que dice el 
_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados__Saludos_​

Nota: — El enlace conduce a un signo ortográfico indicador de frase incorrecta
 

Perdón. La información llega muy en retraso por no haber leído todo el hilo


----------



## coloso

El conjunto de palabras: "tal vez" no es correcto para expresar una duda (quiza), debido a que al escribirse separado presenta 2 significados: tal (adjetivo para determinar lo que su correlativo denota) vez (tiempo en que se ejecuta una accion), en cuyo caso si utilizamos tal vez, el tal estaria en funcion adjetiva del vez, por ende expresaria: "aquella vez", y no podria expresar "quiza" como comunmente es usado por muchas personas.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

coloso said:


> El conjunto de palabras: "tal vez" no es correcto para expresar una duda (quiza), debido a que al escribirse separado presenta 2 significados: tal (adjetivo para determinar lo que su correlativo denota) vez (tiempo en que se ejecuta una accion), en cuyo caso si utilizamos tal vez, el tal estaria en funcion adjetiva del vez, por ende expresaria: "aquella vez", y no podria expresar "quiza" como comunmente es usado por muchas personas.


 
Tal vez deberías echarle un ojo a lo que dice el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas:

*6.* *tal vez.* ‘Quizá, acaso’: _«Tal vez lo soñé, tal vez vi sólo lo que quería ver»_ (Delgado _Mirada_ [Esp. 1995]). En América se emplea ocasionalmente la grafía simple _talvez,_ aún no asentada en la norma culta.

Esto ya lo citaba Jellby en su post 38.


----------



## Elena.es

Mirad lo que he encontrado en Fundeu BBVA - Diccionario de dudas del español

En América se suele escribir como una sola palabra, _talvez_, y en  España siempre con dos, _tal vez_. Ambas con el significado de  'quizá', 'acaso'.


----------



## MistressKarina

A mí el "tal vez" siempre me ha sonado como a "esa vez", "aquella vez"... como para mí hay un cambio de sentido del "talvez", no sé si sea realmente correcto escribirlo separado.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ya va siendo hora de que la RAE se dé cuenta de que la locución está hace tiempo soldada, pronunciándose el *tal* átono y *vez* tónico como una *palabra bisílaba aguda*. _Talvez_ es un adverbio no una locución. La *pronunciación* [tạļƀéθ] (la /z/ final puede tener diversas realizaciones desde [ø] hasta [s] pasando por [ḍ]) _en un solo golpe de voz_ como bisílaba es la mejor prueba de que _es una palabra, un nuevo adverbio_.
Ya caerán de la burra los de la Academia.


----------



## Bostru

Andrew said:


> Estimado Lems
> 
> La forma más usada en Latinoamérica es "Tal Vez", incluso te comento que si lo escribes así "talvez", muchas persona te diran que estas errado.
> 
> Atentamente
> Andrew



¡Hola todos!

El uso más antiguo es 'tal vez', pero al ser dos palabras para un significado, esto evolucionó en América a 'talvez'. Las dos son correctas, la primera es la más ''histórica'', la segunda es la lingüísticamente más ''correcta''.

Es el mismo caso de 'a traves', que en Español, al menos por ahora, se escribe en dos palabras a pesar de ser un sólo significado, mientras que en Portugués evolucionó la forma 'atraves'.

Espero que te haya sido de ayuda amigo brasilero.


----------



## ehc

XiaoRoel said:


> Ya va siendo hora de que la RAE se dé cuenta de que la locución está hace tiempo soldada, pronunciándose el *tal* átono y *vez* tónico como una *palabra bisílaba aguda*. _Talvez_ es un adverbio no una locución. La *pronunciación* [tạļƀéθ] (la /z/ final puede tener diversas realizaciones desde [ø] hasta [s] pasando por [ḍ]) _en un solo golpe de voz_ como bisílaba es la mejor prueba de que _es una palabra, un nuevo adverbio_.
> Ya caerán de la burra los de la Academia.



¿Lo dices en serio? No conozo a nadie que lo pronuncie así, se pronuncia (y se escribe) como palabras separadas, al menos en Madrid. Y de hecho, al contrario de lo que dices, la palabra que más se acentúa es de todas formas "tal", así que en caso de formarse una sola palabra la que más se aproximaría sería "tálvez" (que tampoco refleja la pronunciación habitual, pero la aproxima mejor).


----------



## Dr. Quizá

"Tal vez" aparece unas 14 400 000 veces escritas en español en Google contra 3 900 000 veces para "talvez", y si me hubiesen preguntado antes, hubiese dicho que la ventaja para "tal vez" es muchísimo más abultada por lo que suelo leer.


----------



## Bostru

En cuanto a pronunciación, en Costa Rica es 'talvez' y no 'tálvez'. Y me atrevo a sugerir que en toda América también (según el alto contacto con otros latinoamericanos que he tenido), igual se aceptan testimonios.

En cuanto a la escritura, transcribo un 'posteo' que hice en otro hilo y que concierne demasiado a este:

*Re: Por qué 'a través' va separado si 'talvez' va junto* 
                                                                                Gracias a todos por sus aportes.

     << Originalmente publicado por *XiaoRoel*
*A través* es una locución adverbial, *a través de* una locución prepositiva. Es posible que con el tiempo se lleguen a soldar como sucedió con _apenas_ y _acerca_. El uso americano de _talvez_ soldado es la punta del iceberg de algo que, para mí, es un proceso lógico >>

A eso es a lo que me refería, sólo que Xiao lo dijo con mayor precisión y mejor que yo.

Ese es el punto, que en Español se usa 'acerca', 'apenas', 'talvez', etc , pero no 'através', que según nuestro patrón de lengua, es lógico que se escriba junto, y por tanto que al menos se acepten ambas formas. Con más razón todavía al existir el verbo 'atravesar' que según mis ojos deja a 'a través' un poco _atravesado_ en la lengua.

Puse el caso de la evolución del 'através' en el Portugués porque a diferencia de lo opinado por Manpaisa, yo sí creo que es un elemento valioso a considerar, dada la cercanía tan grande de este idioma con el nuestro, como a su vez el Español es considerado por estudiosos de las otras lenguas romances (por supuesto que no es determinante, pero creo que sí nos sirve el dato).

Claro que 'tal vez' son dos palabras, como de hecho se encuentran cada una individualmente en el diccionario (con sus respectivas acepciones), que en la práctica pueden usarse por separado o bien juntarse formando un nuevo significado (que viene a ser el de 'talvez'), lo que perfectamente podría presentar un doble sentido. Ej.:


* En tal *ocasión* fuimos a la playa.
* En tal *vez* fuimos a la playa. (Que necesita claramente el 'En' para diferenciarse y no confundirse con el sentido de 'quizá', o sea, no se distingue por sí misma sino por su contexto, y que de hecho no es una construcción común justamente porque presenta ambivalencia).

O bien:

- Creo que fue esa vez cuando la mató.
- No. *Tal vez nunca ocurrió.*

- Creo que fue en esa ocasión cuando la mató.
- No. Tal ocasión nunca ocurrió.

Nuevamente la parte marcada con negrita requiere del contexto para no confundirse con 'Talvez/Quizá nunca ocurrió'.

Cosa que es del todo imposible con 'talvez', pues posee un significado inequívoco. Por supuesto que por cuestiones de uso es muy difícil que un hablante nativo tenga en realidad este problema, o lo perciba tan fácilmente, pero de seguro un hablante del Español como segunda lengua o uno nativo bastante observador lo podrían ver con mucha claridad.


----------



## swift

Bostru said:


> En cuanto a pronunciación, en Costa Rica es 'talvez' y no 'tálvez'. Y me atrevo a sugerir que en toda América también (según el alto contacto con otros latinoamericanos que he tenido), igual se aceptan testimonios.


 
Quisiera volver a este tema de la grafía _talvez_ porque he encontrado varios ejemplos de ese uso en una obra del autor costarricense Manuel Antonio Quirós Rodríguez, a saber, _Latín hablado, latín clásico_.

Entre otras ocurrencias, me llamó especialmente la atención ésta:



> [L]uego comienza a difundirse en boca de los militares legionarios, hasta que [...] es tomado por sabios y artistas consumados de la palabra, quienes logran como embotellar o meter en una cápsula lo que es conocido como latín clásico, la máxima depuración de lo que había comenzado a hablarse en los inicios, *o talvez antes*, de la existencia de la excelsa _Urbs_.
> 
> Quirós, M. Latín hablado, latín clásico. San Pedro: Editorial de la Universidad de Costa Rica, 2004. p. 7.


 
Traigo a colación ese ejemplo porque cuando leí la línea que he resaltado con azul, me di cuenta de que yo pronunciaría _tálvez_, quizá por asimilación del acento grave de _antes_.

A lo mejor no tiene importancia, porque se trata de mi uso particular. Pero pensé que Bostru podría estar interesado.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Fer BA

Dr. Quizá said:


> "Tal vez" aparece unas 14 400 000 veces escritas en español en Google contra 3 900 000 veces para "talvez", y si me hubiesen preguntado antes, hubiese dicho que la ventaja para "tal vez" es muchísimo más abultada por lo que suelo leer.


 
Google: 
*tal vez 21.000.000*
http://www.google.com.ar/webhp?sour..._en&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&fp=35ac6040d647ae10
*talvez  24.700.000 *
http://www.google.com.ar/webhp?sour...=&aq=f&aqi=g-s10&aql=&oq=&fp=35ac6040d647ae10

tal vez, talvez, usemos un Google distinto.....

en cuanto a la acentuación, con Xiao, absolutamente: tálvez me suena a un apellido


----------



## Bostru

Ilmo said:


> Ya antes me he dado cuenta que DRAE no es muy capaz de encontrar idiomas de dos o más palabras. Tampoco nunca he visto "talvez" escrito como una palabra.
> Justamente miré en DRAE. Encontré esto en la entrada "vez": Sí que hay también la entrada "talvez" *pero* está marcada como *americanismo*.


 
Decir _americanismo_ no es muy específico que digamos, viene a ser lo mismo que decir _mundialismo_ en cuanto al Español respecta, ya que es cerca del 90% de la población hispanohablante. A lo sumo y sirve para saber *muy* a grandes rasgos su lugar de origen.


----------



## Bostru

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> La grafía "talvez" no es que tal vez sea *incorrecta*, es que lo es. De estándar tiene poco, porque se emplea *solo* en América.


 
Leete el 'post' de arriba.


----------



## Bostru

swift said:


> Quisiera volver a este tema de la grafía _talvez_ porque he encontrado varios ejemplos de ese uso en una obra del autor costarricense Manuel Antonio Quirós Rodríguez, a saber, _Latín hablado, latín clásico_.
> 
> Entre otras ocurrencias, me llamó especialmente la atención ésta:
> 
> 
> 
> Traigo a colación ese ejemplo porque cuando leí la línea que he resaltado con azul, me di cuenta de que yo pronunciaría _tálvez_, quizá por asimilación del acento grave de _antes_.
> 
> A lo mejor no tiene importancia, porque se trata de mi uso particular. Pero pensé que Bostru podría estar interesado.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift


 
Y entre escritores no sólo Manuel Antonio Quirós Rodríguez y César Vallejo (post 52) lo usan.

En cuanto a tu ejemplo, pues yo pienso que sí es importante, pues vos en tu caso lo pronunciás grave, y es curioso. Pero ya abrás notado que no es lo común aquí


----------



## alexgmz23

"Tal vez", son dos palabras separadas y como frase significan "aquella ocasión", la palabra talvez es incorrecta... La palabra talvés (si, con 's' y con acento en la 'e') es la correcta y quiere decir "quizá".

La palabra "talvés" no la reconoce la RAE, pero igual reconoce "talvez" como un _Americanismo (debería ser un Latinamericanismo)_, lo que es lo mismo que no considerarla correcta en el estricto castellano.

Mi sugerencia es usar la palabra "quizá" mientras la RAE no asuma una postura seria al respecto, y que además la RAE deje de hacer diferencias entre los _Latinamericanismos _y el castellano, ya que en España la gente ha adoptado muchas palabras que antes sólo se decían en Latinoamérica, y además, la gente hispanoparlante que habita en Latinoamérica supera por mucho a la que habita en España.


----------



## Aviador

alexgmz23 said:


> [...]
> La palabra "talvés" no la reconoce la RAE, pero igual reconoce "talvez" como un _Americanismo (debería ser un Latinamericanismo)_ [...]


¿Porqué no un _americanismo_? ¿Cuál es el problema?
Por cierto, _americanismo_ no necesita mayúscula.

Saludos.


----------



## didakticos

¿De dónde sacó el RAE que es un Americanismo? Yo soy tico y TODA mi vida he escrito _*tal vez*_. Tal vez lo pronuncie como una sola palabra, perolomismopasacuandocorroacontarleamimamaelúltimochismedeloquelepasóalavecina y creo que esto último no ha sido aceptado por la RAE todavía . Bueno, tal vez mañana ya esté en la necrópolis (a.k.a. DRAE).

Creo que este hilo lo empezó, con una duda sincera, una persona de habla portuguesa, porque como ya dijeron arriba, en portugués _talvez_ se escribe como una sola palabra. Y si a la autoridad de Google nos apegamos, quítenme de esos numeritos todas las entradas que pertenecen al portugués por favor.

Si lo usan en Chile o en Argentina, perfecto, bienvenidos sean. Pero no nos endosen la mentada palabrita a todos los países de América.

Conste que esta es mi humilde opinión. Tal vez mañana la cambie y comience a escribir *talvez*, *asina* y *farina* a mansalva sólo por su aparición estelar en el DRAE.

Saludos.


----------



## Bostru

Hola alexgmz23 y Didakticos:

Por supuesto que _talvez _está correcto y se usa con distinta suerte en todo el mundo hispano.

Yo sé que está larguito, pero sería bueno que le echaran una leída al hilo.


----------



## alexgmz23

Aviador said:


> ¿Porqué no un _americanismo_? ¿Cuál es el problema?
> Por cierto, _americanismo_ no necesita mayúscula.
> 
> Saludos.



Tienes razón, lo correcto es decir _americanismo,_ puesto que se trata del continente americano y no hay necesidad de usar mayúscula.

Gracias por la corrección!


----------



## moizezgp

Hola:

Mis queridos amigos, me temo que muchos comentarios de personas que opinan que la forma correcta de escribirlo es "tal vez" están equivocados, puede ser por la falta de cultura de algunos sectores, por la ignorancia del buen español de otros, pero en si, la razón por la que no pueden encontrar en el diccionario de la RAE la palabra "tal vez" separada es por que en si, son dos palabras.

Pueden entonces buscar el significado de "tal"  y el significado de "vez" en el diccionario de la RAE. Leyendo y razonando sobre sus significados pueden entonces entender perfectamente el conjunto de palabras que conforma "tal vez".

Ya sabiendo esto decimos que:

Tal vez: es un sinónimo que puede remplazar el conjunto de palabras "en tal ocasión", "en tal suceso", etc.

Talvez: es un sinónimo de quizás.

Espero poder haber ayudado en su duda, un abrazo.


----------



## Bloodsun

Pues si yo leo *talvez* todo junto entiendo que es un error o que la persona que lo escribió es medio burro. Esperaría escucharlo o escribirlo así: Talvezzz, pero solo a modo de broma en un chat. En lo que a corrección se refiere, marcaría como correcto la forma separada *tal vez*, como sinónimo de _quizás_ (tal vez=adverbio), o de _en tal ocasión_ (tal=demostrativo; vez=sustantivo femenino).

Nunca he leído en ningún libro *talvez*. Sé que en el DRAE aparece como americanismo, pero por esta parte de América no creo que se haya filtrado.

Saludos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Tampoco en México.


----------



## Erreconerre

Lems said:


> Yo siempre usé talvez, pero veo diversas veces tal vez;
> 
> En el diccionario de la RAE solo consta talvez. ¿Tal vez es común en México o América Latina?
> 
> Saludos brasileños
> 
> Lems
> 
> ________________________
> Gracias por sus correcciones.
> I appreciate any correction.


 
No sé en que país de habla hispana se usará el "talvez". Porque en México sólo se conoce el "tal vez".


----------



## Señor K

¡Horror!

Cuando empecé a leer este hilo, me dije que la palabra en realidad son dos, ya que me sonaba mucho más lógico "tal vez", que "talvez" (por mucho que estuviera aceptado por la RAE).

Pero después de leerlo todo (porque lo leí todo) y, más encima, cuando pensé cómo lo escribiría yo si estuviera generando un texto, ¡me di cuenta que lo escribiría junto! (por lo menos me ampara la Irreal).

Así que me entró una duda existencial sobre cómo sería el común (en Chile, por lo menos).

Ojalá otro chileno arrojara luz sobre el asunto, ya que por lo que leo, en todos los otros países se escribe separado (excepto parece en Argentina).

Ése fue mi gran aporte. Lo siento, pero en verdad estoy confundido ahora.


P.D.: Eso sí, a todos quienes escribieron que "en Chile se conoce y escribe como 'talvés'"... ¡FALSO!

Saludos.


----------



## Cbes

Señor K said:


> Ojalá otro chileno arrojara luz sobre el asunto, ya que por lo que leo, en todos los otros países se escribe separado (excepto parece en Argentina).



¿Seguro?
Según sé por aca se escribe separado


----------



## Bloodsun

Señor K said:


> Ojalá otro chileno arrojara luz sobre el asunto, ya que por lo que leo, en todos los otros países se escribe separado (excepto parece en Argentina).



Si en Argentina alguien lo escribe junto, es por ignorancia particular. Pero así como en las escuela nos enseñan a escribirlo separado, en ningún artículo, libro, revista, folleto, etc., encontrarás el *talvez* (a menos que sea un error de edición o que el editor sea un burro). Acá en Argentina, al menos, se escribe *separado*. Ignorancia aparte.

Saludos.


----------



## Señor K

Para Cbes y Bloodsun:

Tienen razón. Lamento mi lapsus. Lo que pasó es que me quedaron en la memoria los posts 62, 75 y 81, que sugieren el uso unido del término en Argentina, y no las decenas de otros argentinos que aclaraban que el uso más extendido en ese país es por separado... =p

Mis más sinceras excusas nuevamente.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ya en el mensaje 69 me expresé al respecto.
Repetiré la observación. Las locuciones adverbiales, muy especialmente las que constan de dos monosílabos y de estructura determinante+substantivo, como es el caso, tiende a eliminar la tonicidad del determinante (tendencia general del idioma) con lo que la tonicidad del sintagma queda reducida a la del substantivo. Esto produce la soldadura del sintagma en una única unidad acentual, es decir, en una nueva palabra. La cuestión de escribirla soldada o no, es decir, como locución adverbial o como adverbio depende de dos cosas: el apego a la regla (sobrepasada por la realidad oral) o el apego a representar lo más fielmente posible la prosodia de la oralidad del idioma. En portugués y gallego, no tan sujetos a una regla única y oficial, hace tiempo que la locución adverbial se soldó tanto en lo oral como en lo escrito.
Ahora bien la escritura como locución adverbial y no como adverbio, es recomendable en contextos expresivos en los que tal se vuelve tónico, con lo que tenemos dos palabraas, dos grupos acentuales.


----------



## Aviador

Ya que se ha mencionado a Chile en varios mensajes de este hilo, este chileno revisó sus intervenciones en el foro y encontró que no escribió ni una vez _talvez_, pero sí varias veces _tal vez _(no muchas porque parece que tiendo a preferir _quizá_). No sé si sea porque de niño aprendí bien en el colegio la forma aceptada como culta por la Academia o porque así es como lo he visto escrito por aquí normalmente. Solo sé que para mí es _tal vez_.

Saludos.


----------



## moizezgp

Hola:

Después de dar mi punto de opinión y ver que aún siguen diciendo que es cosa de "brutos" o ignorantes escribir el "talvez" junto quisiera aclarar algunas cosas.

La RAE es la institución global del español, como un gobierno global el cual exige o propone diferentes reglas de escritura. Tenemos claro entonces que el español fue, es y será organizado por la RAE y que los grandes pensadores que han representado esta institución son los padres de nuestras reglas ortográficas. Ya sabiendo esto, sería torpe para nosotros, simples personas, luchar contra todo ese orden del lenguaje que se ha formado gracias al estudio del español. Decimos entonces que si en el diccionario de la RAE aparece el "talvez" junto como sinónimo de quizás, es por que así es y así fue aceptado, por la razón que expuse anteriormente. Pues, en si, los que exponen tales reglas son personas adictas al español que discuten reglas para organizar los llamados americanismos los cuales son tomados como propios de nuestro lenguaje.

Ya teniendo en claro que la RAE es la institución global del español y que su diccionario es el que rige el español, podemos tumbar esa barrera que algunos ponen para explicar, dando pretextos, el por qué puede escribir "tal vez" dando como excusa sus países de origen. El español se escribe igual en todas partes, eso es totalmente obvio, lastimosamente, no se enseña igual. La RAE nunca ha aceptado diferentes ESCRITURAS, valga el resaltado, en diversos países, lo único parecido que ha aceptado la RAE, respetando culturas, es la configuración de las frases, los diferentes acentos acentuados (como en Argentina que es sabés, tenés, etc) y los modernismos que surgen, pero, nunca la forma de escribir el español diferente, pues, en si, el escribirlo igual en todas partes es su mayor reto a lograr. Entonces, si nos cerramos a una discusión de países, sin ver que en el mismo diccionario nos exponen la forma correcta, están, en vez de aprender, degradando su español.

Un abrazo y un saludo enorme, hasta luego.


----------



## adah1

La forma correcta es separada. "Talvez" es una nueva incorporación de una forma equivocada pero ampliamente extendida, de forma que se pueda encontrar rápidamente en el diccionario y te derivan a la forma correcta que es "tal vez". Esta explicación es la que se nos da el los cursos de ELE.


----------



## jorgema

Me tuve que leer todo el hilo, y aún no me convenzo de que 'talvez' haya sido admitida en el diccionario. Como algunos dijeron, por acá nos habrían reprobado en ortografía, si hubieramos escrito "talvez" en vez de 'tal vez'. Esta última es la única que se ve en los escritores de prestigio y hasta en los periódicos. Me pregunto cuál habrá sido el criterio de la Academia para incorporarlo. 
Tal vez ya sea la hora de incorporar otras como "derrepente", "osea", "porciento" (total, si ya existe _porcentaje_) y hasta "porsiaca".


----------



## Magnalp

¿Qué problemas puede haber con ello? Ya se ha perdido el sentido literal de lo que sería_ tal_ (semejante) _vez_ (ocasión). El lenguaje evoluciona, y en cosas como esta lo que más cuenta es la costumbre. Creo que bien hace la Academia en no marcar expresamente como incorrecto el adverbio:


> ...aún no asentada en la norma culta.


Eso, a mi parecer, significa que también piensan que no habría ningún problema con el adverbio, pero que, al mismo tiempo, saben que siempre habrá personas que se acerquen a lo retrógrado.

Yo mismo me considero algo purista, mas veo completamente aceptable a _talvez. _Hoy, _también_ y _tan bien _son dos cosas muy distintas, aun cuando ambas proceden del mismo origen; quizá lo mismo suceda después con _talvez_ y _tal vez_:_

En tal vez yo me encontraba pensando acerca de ello, en nada más, solo en eso...
Talvez eso podría ser de aquel modo, mas ¿qué sé yo acerca de ese tipo de cosas?

_


----------



## Calambur

Magnalp said:


> ...saben que siempre habrá personas que se acerquen a lo *retrógrado*.


¿En cuál de sus acepciones?


----------



## Magnalp

Pues creo que las dos que da el DRAE aplicarían aquí, ¿no cree usted?


----------



## Calambur

Humm... no sé. Una es despectiva.


----------



## Magnalp

Oh, sí, lo es...


----------



## meteorix

lo que al parecer nadie a analizado es que "tal vez" tambien se usa como "aquella vez", por lo que "talvez" seria lo mas sercano a "quiza o quizas", pero de eso a que no sea aceptado por los libors o la real academia de la lengua espaÑola no lo se.
por la cantidad de modismos que surgen es dificil decir exactamente cual es la adecuada.
-perodon por la Ñ, mi teclado no tiene esa letra-
*
*


----------



## Jonathansanzt

Artrella said:


> Noooooo!!!! Art



Es sarcasmo.


----------



## Ra-man

meteorix said:


> lo que al parecer nadie a analizado es que "tal vez" tambien se usa como "aquella vez", por lo que "talvez" seria lo mas sercano a "quiza o quizas", pero de eso a que no sea aceptado por los libors o la real academia de la lengua espaÑola no lo se.
> por la cantidad de modismos que surgen es dificil decir exactamente cual es la adecuada.
> -perodon por la Ñ, mi teclado no tiene esa letra-


Que a estas alturas venga alguien diciendo que nadie a analizado que -tal vez- también se usa como -aquella vez-… se ha de suponer sarcasmo? o se ha de suponer que no se ha molestado mucho en leer? No se, acabo de leerme todas las mas de 100 replicas a la pregunta y me ha chocado que la ultima diga que nadie ha dicho lo que acabo de leer un montón de veces.


----------



## Jenisa

Hola a todos.

Ilmo en su comentario número 20 mencionó con referencias que no es errado usar talvez.
La opinión de Bostru en su comentario número 73, explica muy bien el uso de talvez.

Encontré lo que otros ya encontraron:

Talvez (definido por la RAE como un americanismo)
Talvez (aún no asentada en la norma culta, según el Diccionario Panhispánico de dudas) [Hacer click en el 6 ]

El uso de talvez elimina la ambigüedad a la que se presta tal vez, como lo dijo Bostru.

Los americanismos son revisados por la RAE, quizás lleguen a aceptar el talvez, quizás no. Lo cierto es que americanismo no es sinónimo de errado, y (en América) usamos talvez tanto en la escritura como en la comunicación oral.

Así  a como tenemos este caso, igual lo tienen las diferencias entre el  portugués de Brasil y de Portugal, el inglés norteamericano y  británico...

Opinión personal: en este caso resulta conveniente el uso de talvez, para evitar ambigüedad a como se mencionaba anteriormente. Seguiré usando ambos (talvez y tal vez).


----------



## Bashti

En la versión que yo manejo del DRAE aparece "talvez" pero remite a "tal" y ahí aparece "tal vez" y dice también que "talvez" se utiliza ocasionalmente en América pero que la palabra no está asentada en la norma culta.

Yo nunca lo había visto escrito junto y en España lo tomaríamos como una falta.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Lems said:


> En el diccionario de la RAE solo consta talvez. ¿Tal vez es común en México o América Latina?



No sólo común, es lo único que se utiliza.
Jamás había visto talvez.


----------



## zambt

Después de leer tooooodo el hilo, llego a la conclusión de que me va a ser preferible utilizar "talvez" como sinónimo de quizás, con lo que evitaré la ambigüedad de "tal vez" (aquella vez).
No es que quiera ir contra corriente: es que ya me cuesta escribir claramente, como para que además se me cuelen significados ambiguos. Y el lenguaje escrito lo utilizo para intentar expresar mis ideas, no las que otros quieren leer.

Yo si he visto "talvez" en más de un libro y resulta ridículo que algunos hasta sostengan que lo pronuncian separado. La diferencia sonora entre "tal vez" y "talvez" es puramente subjetiva. Si quieren pronunciarlo separado, agréguenle una coma: "tal, vez".

Lo que si me llama la atención es la mención de "talvés", ya que no he encontrado referencias oficiales al mismo.


----------



## swift

¿Algún ejemplo de 'tal vez' usado para significar 'tal ocasión' o 'tal momento', extraído de la literatura o de la prensa? Yo todavía no he dado con uno solo.


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:

Se quedó una pregunta en el aire:



swift said:


> ¿Algún ejemplo de 'tal vez' usado para significar 'tal ocasión' o 'tal momento', extraído de la literatura o de la prensa? Yo todavía no he dado con uno solo.



Creo que tienes razón, Swift*:*  parece que no es común el empleo de _*tal vez*_ con el sentido de _tal momento, tal ocasión,_ etc., aunque en mi opinión sería correcto.

Con ese significado me sonaría más, pero tampoco mucho, en algún caso en que esa expresión estuviera "hermanada". Por ejemplo, _*tal vez o tal otra.
*_
Y sí me suena, en cambio, su empleo en plural: _*tales veces *_(pero claro, "esto es todo otra cosa", que diría un francés).

Saludos.


Por cierto: *tal vez *sea éste el hilo más largo de WR, con 109 intervenciones hasta ahora, ¿no? 
Pues que alguien vaya llamando a Guiness.


----------



## Marcelazo

Nunca en mi vida he visto que se escriba "talvés", ni conozco de profesores que no sepan responer a esta duda... también soy de Chile



xGeorx said:


> jajajaja.... menos mal que la pregunta era si se escribe talvez o talves y no talvez o tal vez.
> 
> bueno aqui por lo menos (en Chile) se usa el talvés, de todas formas hasta los profesores no saben cual es la respuesta.
> Creo que tal vez o talvez no significan lo mismo que talvés, ya que, para mi "tal vez" quiere decir por ejemplo : _tal vez que estuvimo juntos en el parque_, se puede sustituir por (o quiere decir) _esa ocasión que estuvimos juntos en el parque _(lo digo porque tal es un pronombre indeterminado)
> ahora... talvez es una palabra compuesta y no sabría decir si es posible que cambie su significado (sininonimo de tal vez: esa ocasión, no concordando con lo que he leido en los demás comentarios ya que se ve claramente que se esta hablando de un sinónimo de quizás)
> Para mi talvés es el más apropiado porque no se tomaría como una palabra compuesta en sentido literal (tal ves) si no como una expresión que equivaldría a: alguna posibilidad
> 
> bueno *talvés* me equivoque o talvés estos parónimos se refieran a lo mismo pero que a medida que se fueron adoptando las características propias de la lengua castellana en los diferentes países de hispanoamérica se obtuvieron estas variantes a partir de una sola palabra.


----------



## srgioantns

La diferencia entre “tal vez” y “talvez” no tiene nada que ver con el uso regional.


Tal vez y talvez tienen dos significados muy distintos:


Tal vez = en aquella ocasión; esa vez. Ej. “Hace un mes, durante un juego metí tres goles. Tal vez jugué muy bien. Hoy me fue muy mal.”


Talvez = quizá. Ej. “Talvez hoy llueva. No lo se.”


El uso depende de lo que quieras decir.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Gracias por la explicación.


----------



## swift

SãoEnrique said:


> Gracias por la explicación.


Yo no agradecería tan pronto. El ejemplo para 'tal vez' es por lo menos artificial y si se lo das a cualquier hispanohablante para que te diga lo que significa, estoy seguro de que entenderá 'quizás jugué muy bien'.

Aparte de unos cuantos ejemplos hipotéticos, nadie ha probado que 'tal vez' se ha usado con el significado de 'tal ocasión' en la literatura.


----------



## SãoEnrique

swift said:


> Yo no agradecería tan pronto. El ejemplo para 'tal vez' es por lo menos artificial y si se lo das a cualquier hispanohablante para que te diga lo que significa, estoy seguro de que entenderá 'quizás jugué muy bien'.
> 
> Aparte de unos cuantos ejemplos hipotéticos, nadie ha probado que 'tal vez' se ha usado con el significado de 'tal ocasión' en la literatura.



¿Entonces, sólo usas 'tal vez'?


----------



## Aviador

Perdón por meter mi cuchara antes de que responda swift. Yo sí uso sólo _tal vez_ aunque tiendo a preferir _quizá_.
Concuerdo plenamente con swift respecto de lo artificioso que resulta atribuir a _tal vez_ el significado de _tal ocasión_.


----------



## jorgema

Aviador said:


> Perdón por meter mi cuchara antes de que responda swift. Yo sí uso sólo _tal vez_ aunque tiendo a preferir _quizá_.
> Concuerdo plenamente con swift respecto de lo artificioso que resulta atribuir a _tal vez_ el significado de _tal ocasión_.




Lo mismo en mi caso. No encuentro ocasión en la que usara de manera natural 'tal vez' como equivalente de "en aquella ocasión", "en tal ocasión" (para mí, siempre con preposición EN). *Tal vez* como equivalente de *quizás *la uso comúnmente, y sin ningún asomo de ambigüedad.


----------



## Cordobés

Hola, saludos. Quería comentarles que en Argentina generalmente y lo que se nos enseña desde chicos, es escribir "tal vez" separado, lo que no quiere decir que sea la única forma, supongo que la RAE estará revisando este tema. Pero usualmente, en mi país se considera correcto al "tal vez" escrito de esta manera, y no en una sola palabra.

Saludos.


----------



## Cordobés

Quería aclarar que en Argentina, "tal vez" también se usa como sinónimo de "quizá". Y al igual que lo dicho por *jorgema, *no presenta ninguna ambigüedad.


----------



## Cordobés

Según la RAE:

*6. tal vez. ‘Quizá, acaso’: «Tal vez lo soñé, tal vez vi sólo lo que quería ver» (Delgado Mirada [Esp. 1995]). En América se emplea ocasionalmente la grafía simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



talvez, aún no asentada en la norma culta.

http://buscon.rae.es/dpd/?key=talvez&origen=REDPD*


----------



## polit

¡uf.. que complicado!  Estaba escribiendo una carta cuando no supe si poner "tal vez" o "talvez" para escribir ...(tal vez, talvez) él quiere que lo llame para aclarar....) y me encuentro con este hilo que aparte de largo es algo confuso,  había llegado a la conclusión de escribir tal vez y luego alguien dice ¡no así no se escribe porque sería como tal vez ( cuando quiero decir aquella vez fui al parque.)!  Como alguien ya lo menciono en el post # 49.  Y siguiente de ese post vienen un monton de post que dicen ¡Si, si escribe así,argumentando que en su país siempre lo escriben así!  Y realmente me parece aceptable la explicación de en que momento utilizar TAL VEZ y en que momento utilizar TALVEZ..
Ej: TAL VEZ * Tal vez ya habíamos ido a comer juntos. (aunque ahora que lo escribo pienso que se podría utilizar a manera de decir algo así como: no me recuerdo de la fecha en la que fuimos a comer...)
Ej: TALVEZ * talvez quiere que lo llame por teléfono.  (refiriendome a duda..)

No estoy muy segura si me estoy dando a entender...espero que sí.  Y la verdad no se si utilizar TAL VEZ EL QUIERE QUE LO LLAME PARA ACLARAR LA SITUACIÓN o  TALVEZ EL QUIERE QUE LO LLAME PARA ACLARAR LA SITUACIÓN.


----------



## Bashti

Aunque a mí personalmente me gusta más tal vez, talvez es igualmente correcto según el Diccionario de la Real Academia.


----------



## Aviador

polit said:


> […] la verdad no se si utilizar TAL VEZ EL QUIERE QUE LO LLAME PARA ACLARAR LA SITUACIÓN o  TALVEZ EL QUIERE QUE LO LLAME PARA ACLARAR LA SITUACIÓN.


Si lo que quieres es decír _quizá_, usa con toda confianza la expresión _tal vez_, en dos palabras.
Según lo comentado en este hilo por los foreros respecto de las realidades en sus países y las citas que hacen de los diccionarios, la grafía normal de este término es _tal vez_. Minoritariamente, algunos hablantes en Hispanoamérica usan _talvez_, pero la Academia no recomienda esta grafía:


> *tal*.
> […]
> *6. tal vez.* ‘Quizá, acaso’: _«Tal vez lo soñé, tal vez vi sólo lo que quería ver»_ (Delgado _Mirada_ [Esp. 1995]). En América se emplea ocasionalmente la grafía simple *☒*_talvez,_ aún no asentada en la norma culta.
> […]
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


​


----------



## polit

hoy si ya me quedo claro.. Muchas gracias.


Saludos


----------



## swift

polit said:


> *H*oy s*í* ya me qued*ó* claro.


¡Vaya! Y eso que la cita del DPD ha sido reproducida aquí en otras siete ocasiones:

#36
#44
#51
#55
#59
#64
#66



Este hilo ha puesto de manifiesto un par de cosas. La primera de ellas, que a algunos foristas se nos hace todavía difícil asimilar —fuera de la virtualidad de la lengua, esto es, como uso supuesto— la locución adverbial *'tal vez'* como 'en tal ocasión'; la segunda, que cuando los hilos se vuelven tan largos y repetitivos sólo generan más confusión.  Me alegra que ahora ya lo tengas claro.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Maggydch

También me lo leí enterito.
Es uno de lo los más interesantes y documentados hilos de cuantos he leído.
Aprendí una barbaridad ya que en mis largos años nunca había tenido ni siquiera la duda.
ALOMEJOR no sé tanto como creía.
Dulces sueños.


----------



## Cal inhibes

En Colombia se usan ambas grafías. E, indagando un poco, creo que se pronuncian distinto, porque tienen matices diferentes.
Tal vez, escrito por separado, tiene dos acentos y, al pronunciarlo así, tiene el sentido de "puede ser", ambiguo. 
Talvez tiene un solo acento agudo, y esta pronunciación se entiende acá como "quizás, ojalá":
"Talvez bajo otro cielo la vida nos sonría....." (Porfirio Barba Jacob).


----------



## jazmin1492

Hola, yo siempre he usado Tal vez así separado, no sabía que también se podía escribir junto


----------



## Borrajico

tal vez = aquella vez/en aquella ocasión
talvez = a lo mejor/ posiblemente


----------



## Gamen

Mucho se ha dicho en este foro, pero yo creo que la forma en español es "tal vez". La forma "talvez" es propia del portugués porque jamás lo vi escrito así en castellano.


----------



## mcmorcio

En el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ de la RAE, puedes buscar la voz "tal"; allí, en la sexta entrada aparece el "tal vez" separado y dice que se usa mucho en América.

Ahí les quedo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La soldadura de las locuciones adverbiales es una cuestión de percepción del hablante. En la segunda página de este hilo describí el proceso fonético de la soldadura:


> Ya va siendo hora de que la RAE se dé cuenta de que la locución está hace tiempo soldada, pronunciándose el *tal* átono y *vez* tónico como una *palabra bisílaba aguda*. _Talvez_ es un adverbio no una locución. La *pronunciación* [tạļƀéθ] (la /z/ final puede tener diversas realizaciones desde [ø] hasta [s] pasando por [ḍ]) _en un solo golpe de voz_ como bisílaba es la mejor prueba de que _es una palabra, un nuevo adverbio_.
> Ya caerán de la burra los de la Academia.


Si ya la RAE lo admite como americanismo, quiere con ello decir que no es un error escribir *talvez*. Que nadie tenga reparos en hacerlo. La realidad fonética se impondrá por fin como pasó con otras locuciones como _apenas_.
Lo de 'aquella ocasión' no tiene realidad lingüística (en la lengua actual al menos).


----------



## Rodal

Tomby said:


> En España se usa "tal vez". En el diccionario de a Real Academia aparece "talvez", por tanto podemos usar dicho adverbio sin ningún problema, aunque en mi opinión creo que está algo desfasado.
> En un documento actual de la Universidad de Salamanca dice: _¡*Tal vez* sea una buena idea dejar de fumar!
> Saludos._



Esta puede ser quizás la mejor respuesta de este hilo puesto que reconoce ambas formas de decir talvez, junto o separado y reconocido por la RAE que es lo más importante. Gracias por aclarar la duda.

Podemos continuar usando ambas formas entonces según el público. No sabía que talvez fuera más común en latinoamérica y por los comentarios veo que muchos sudarmericanos usan tal vez, por lo tanto creo que esto algo mucho más global que sólo latinoamérica.

Lo bueno es que tenemos luz roja para continuar usándo las dos formas del adverbio.

Saludos.

Rodal.


----------



## Rocko!

Rodal said:


> Esta puede ser quizás la mejor respuesta de este hilo puesto que reconoce ambas formas de decir talvez, junto o separado y reconocido por la RAE que es lo más importante. Gracias por aclarar la duda.
> Podemos continuar usando ambas formas entonces según el público.
> Lo bueno es que tenemos luz roja para continuar usándo las dos formas del adverbio.


Rodal, que ese comentario que citaste no te confunda, por favor. El DPD sí dice eso, pero con una marca (un tache/tacha) de *incorrecto*:


----------



## Rodal

Rocko! said:


> Rodal, que ese comentario que citaste no te confunda, por favor. El DPD sí dice eso, pero con una marca (un tache/tacha) de *incorrecto*:
> View attachment 34097



Me preocupa que aún no esté asentada en la norma culta. ¿Por qué mencionarlo en el diccionario entónces si no está aceptada en la norma culta? 

¿Será que tenemos permiso entonces de usar la palabra en un contexto casual?

Esto es precisamente lo que quiero saber.


----------



## S.V.

Sí, las dos. También lo mencionan aquí en la _a_. Pero igual te lo marcan como error, porque estamos acostumbrados al espacio, nomás.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rodal said:


> ¿Será que tenemos permiso entonces de usar la palabra en un contexto casual?


El diccionario de la RAE incluye talvez (véase la entrada vez y, dentro de esta, la locución tal vez; donde figura talvez como grafía alternativa de una de las acepciones de la locución tal vez) por lo que puede usarla cuando le venga en gana.


----------



## Rocko!

S.V. said:


> lo mencionan aquí en la _a_.


La NGLE se pasa por el arco del triunfo el que "tal vez" sí forma un solo grupo acentual en aquellas pronunciaciones que, por lo mismo que a veces lo pronuncian como un grupo acentual, han caído en la costumbre de escribirlo como una palabra de dos sílabas.


----------



## Rocko!

Circunflejo said:


> El diccionario de la RAE incluye talvez (véase la entrada vez y, dentro de esta, la locución tal vez; donde figura talvez como grafía alternativa de una de las acepciones de la locución tal vez) por lo que puede usarla cuando le venga en gana.


Cuando le venga en gana a Rodal lucir culto, no la puede usar, o no luciría culto, como sería su gana.


----------



## Graciela J

Rodal said:


> Lo bueno es que tenemos luz roja para continuar usándo las dos formas del adverbio.



¿No habrás querido decir "luz *verde*"?


----------



## Rodal

Graciela J said:


> ¿No habrás querido decir "luz *verde*"?



Sí- Discúlpame, tuve toda la intención de decir luz verde, no sé por qué puse luz roja. Gracias por notar este descuido. Al parecer mis dedos son daltónicos.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Rocko! said:


> Cuando le venga en gana a Rodal lucir culto, no la puede usar, o no luciría culto, como sería su gana.


 
Exacto: que aparezca en el diccionario no garantiza que su uso sea correcto. Puedes usarlo, claro, pero en según qué contextos sonará como si dijeras "almóndiga" (que también figura en el diccionario) o "cocreta", que aún no está, pero a este paso, todo se andará...

Saludos


----------



## Circunflejo

No he usado nunca la grafía talvez ni tengo intención de usarla, pero he de decir que está documentada desde, al menos, el siglo XVIII.


----------



## Rodal

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Exacto: que aparezca en el diccionario no garantiza que su uso sea correcto. Puedes usarlo, claro, pero en según qué contextos sonará como si dijeras "almóndiga" (que también figura en el diccionario) o "cocreta", que aún no está, pero a este paso, todo se andará...
> 
> Saludos



Las palabras que figuran en RAE están documentadas según su uso. En algunos casos quedan documentadas como palabras sin uso, como es el caso de almóndiga que declinó su popularidad con el paso del tiempo. Sin embargo en el caso de talvez es diferente, pues es una palabra en uso y está documentada como una locución verbal como tantas otras que se han convertido en adverbios como bocajarra en lugar de boca jarra o boca de jarra que también se usan de la misma modo. Cabe destacar que Boca de Jarra no está definida como locución culta o adverbio menos culto, sino que se lo considera intercambiable.

Quizás con el tiempo, dependiendo del uso que se le dé a _talvez_, llegará a ser incluida como un adverbio más y sin distinciones culturales.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rodal said:


> Considero que con el tiempo, dependiendo del uso que se le dé a talvez, llegará a ser incluida como un adverbio más y sin distinciones culturales.


En el diccionario de la RAE, ya figura como de uso en América. También figura en el Diccionario de Americanismos aunque con marca p.u. (poco usado); la cual no me queda claro si hace referencia al conjunto de los países que en él se citan o solo al último. Solo falta que el DPD y la NGLE se actualicen.


----------

